# unlimited free sms legally



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 18, 2007)

is it possible to send unlimited free sms legally to one number from pc ?? if yes how?


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah sure .. Here's one solution :

Download and install Yahoo Widget Engine. *widget.yahoo.com/

Download the CallWave Yahoo Widget *www.callwave.com/sms/downloads/SMS.widget

After installing the Yahoo Widget Engine, a new icon will be appearing at taskbar. Left click the icon and select “Open Widget…”. 

Locate the CallWave Yahoo Widget (sms.widget) and click open button. 

A dialog box will appear click on the “i” . 

Key in the email address and the phone number is optional. Select the appropriate carrier and if the your country is not listed in the combo box, then just select “International”. 

Ok Done. You can now send free sms to mobile phone. (Just confirm enter the correct country code before the mobile number).


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a *.widget file. How do I open it? Am I supposed to couple it with Yahoo! Messenger?

EDIT -

Ok, sorry didn't read properly. But the beta period has expired. We can't send messages now.


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

Read the first line dude ... download and install Yahoo Widget Engine First 

*widget.yahoo.com/


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

yea get the widget engine first...
*widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/dl_item.php?item=YahooWidgets_3.0.exe


----------



## n2casey (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it necessary that the person receiving my SMS will have to send any reply (as like in yahoo messenger)?


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I've removed Yahoo Widgets from my machine some days back so no idea if it works nymore ... but I did use it for about a month and it worked like a charm ...

Nd the best part u can sms to international numbers 

@n2casey no the other person need not reply ...


----------



## n2casey (Feb 18, 2007)

It's not working now & giving a message that Free beta has ended coz of overwhelming demand. Any other solution?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 18, 2007)

Callwave sms widget doesnt work anymore !


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

I m off the SMS wagon but u guys might wanna give this a Shot ... looks worthy ... it can be installed on Mobile and used with GPRS as well :

Download to PC: 

JAD file (crickee.jad) *download.getjar.com/downloads/web/pub/11224/crickee.jad

JAR file (crickee.jar) *download.getjar.com/downloads/web/pub/11224/crickee.jar

Or use the web site :

*www.crickee.com/send-sms-free.php


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 18, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> I m off the SMS wagon but u guys might wanna give this a Shot ... looks worthy ... it can be installed on Mobile and used with GPRS as well :
> 
> Download to PC:
> 
> ...



i had done nothing wrong but still m getting this message 

<www.crickee.com>

You have been blacklisted, contact Crickee

what to do now?


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^No idea


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 18, 2007)

any other way?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## jacksparrow18 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thank you.........*

Its Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 21, 2007)

K couple more options :

*www.sendsmsnow.com/
*sms.bizhat.com/
*sms.adheeth.com/
*www.offtopics.in/indiasms.php

Sorry I haven't tested either, just found them on a website & thought they might be useful .... Go test them out and do update us if they work


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 21, 2007)

who is charged ??? is teh reciver charged for recieveing sms from net???


----------



## [A]bu (Feb 21, 2007)

in google search for free sms search you can get some nepali sms free by online


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Feb 21, 2007)

just checked out crickee.com...man this is real cool


----------



## yashved (Feb 21, 2007)

You can send unlimited free sms from my website as well.... *yashwebs.awardspace.com


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 22, 2007)

yashved said:
			
		

> You can send unlimited free sms from my website as well.... *yashwebs.awardspace.com



dude but its not possible to send sms to reliance number using ur site...


----------



## caleb (Feb 22, 2007)

^^Interesting...will give it try.


----------



## caje143 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by yashved
You can send unlimited free sms from my website as well.... *yashwebs.awardspace.com



hey what abt sending sms to international places...
is it possible coz there is a single link and that is sms to india....

do let me know...

Thnx...
Caje


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 22, 2007)

@ yashved

Dude it's only free for the sender. The sender first receives a message that says - "You have received a message from Krify.com. To view it, send READ to this number"

That sms must cost about Rs. 3 - 6. Even I was surprised to see such a service. They make their money from receivers. And moreover, if the person you send it to is a miser, he won't even care to read it  .


----------



## yashved (Feb 22, 2007)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> dude but its not possible to send sms to reliance number using ur site...



The SMS Gateway is now changed to incorporate new networks including reliance.... 



			
				caje143 said:
			
		

> hey what abt sending sms to international places...
> is it possible coz there is a single link and that is sms to india....
> 
> do let me know...



We are trying to add a SMS Gateway for sending sms to international places and the Gateway will be added as soon as possible. 
If you want I will PM you whenever it is added....



			
				ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> Dude it's only free for the sender. The sender first receives a message that says - "You have received a message from Krify.com. To view it, send READ to this number"
> 
> That sms must cost about Rs. 3 - 6. Even I was surprised to see such a service. They make their money from receivers. And moreover, if the person you send it to is a miser, he won't even care to read it .



Thank you very much for pointing that out to me. The SMS Gateway was meant to be free both for the sender as well as the receiver and yes you are absolutely correct when you say that most receivers won't care to open the message if they are charged for it.

Therefore, The SMS Gateway is now changed and is now completely free both for the sender as well as the receiver.

So Wish you Happy Text Messaging from Yash Webs!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 27, 2007)

any more helps??


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 28, 2007)

@ yashved. 
Ok, it's free now, but I tried sending mesages to 3 of my numbers. Recieved none of them . Two are Airtel (One postpaid, One prepaid), 1 Idea. So I guess no problem with particular network.


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 28, 2007)

WWW.SMSCOUNTRY.COM
www.smscountry.org


----------



## yashved (Mar 1, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> @ yashved.
> Ok, it's free now, but I tried sending mesages to 3 of my numbers. Recieved none of them . Two are Airtel (One postpaid, One prepaid), 1 Idea. So I guess no problem with particular network.



It happens when the network is too busy that some of the messages are not delivered. Also, you need to make sure that javascript is turned on so that the verification code is changed everytime....


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 1, 2007)

yaar its so boring to type the verification code again n again..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 1, 2007)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> yaar its so boring to type the verification code again n again..



Yep, but he can do nothing about it. He is using AtroChatro service on his website


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 1, 2007)

I use freesmsmasti.com

callwave beta is not working now... that is gooddd..


----------



## aj27july (Mar 1, 2007)

i use
i) atrochatro.com
ii) delhiwebsite.com
iii) chandigarhwebsite.com


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 2, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I use freesmsmasti.com
> 
> callwave beta is not working now... that is gooddd..




freesmsmasti is not getting opened


----------



## VexByte (Mar 6, 2007)

*www.sendsmsnow.com/
*sms.bizhat.com/
*sms.adheeth.com/
*www.offtopics.in/indiasms.php
*yashwebs.awardspace.com

I've tried all the above SMS services. _But none of this is able to send any single SMS to my Airtel cellphone._


----------

